# Distented belly



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

*Distented belly, your opinion*​
Sure, it is part of creating the perfect human body137.30%It is a nessesary evil in our sport147.87%I do not like the look, and want a return to smaller models7642.70%I think models should be heavily penalised if they have the "belly"7542.13%


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi All,

A poll of your opinion on the distented belly look. Is it a nessesary evil in the quest for bigger / better body's. Or is it actually killing our sport?

Me (And I know I will be flamed for this), I think the likes of Ronnie C are killing the sport.................


----------



## Fitchick (Mar 31, 2006)

Have to say that i think the big bellie is really grim! My fave bodybuilder is Dexter Jackson and i have dreams about his abs!:love1:

The illusion of size is surley reduced with a large bellie, (wide shoulders, tiny waste!). Are judges not meant to mark down if the competitor has the distented tum?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah I think they should / are marked down Abi. But not enough in my opinion. I mean look at some of these pics:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

its awful having the drug gut... I couldn't agree more.


----------



## mitch1436114502 (Jun 13, 2005)

Never realised how big a belly he had! looks like this guy i know..let me think..oh yeah the one attached to the bar everynight with his pint of stella!

not a good look imo!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

it doesnt help with the massive amount of carbs they have on comp day too, so how much can be attributed to the volume of food??

but yes, not a good look IMO. but then saying that, i have a distended belly too. so i cant say much,lol!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

na dont liek it personally i dont think anyone will

but then there are fukin huge theses day so do u want mass monsters of symetrical guys?

the place wouldnt be the same without them to be honest


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

What I want to know is how he got his gut flat again for Olympia this past year!


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

DB said:


> na dont liek it personally i dont think anyone will
> 
> but then there are fukin huge theses day so do u want mass monsters of symetrical guys?
> 
> the place wouldnt be the same without them to be honest


It's got to be symetrical for me, all day long!

I think Ronnie looks awful in those pics. Just a muscle bound gorilla.

Mass is not everything.

Predator


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

by coming in 'sharper' he quoted, and you gotta admit the extra 10lb made alot of differance!!

maybe he ran out of IL15, lol


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

not a good look inmo, but its becoming very common

Ben


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Predator said:


> It's got to be symetrical for me, all day long!
> 
> I think Ronnie looks awful in those pics. Just a muscle bound gorilla.
> 
> ...


could agree more.. i was actually going to say he looked like a gorilla lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Predator said:


> It's got to be symetrical for me, all day long!
> 
> I think Ronnie looks awful in those pics. Just a muscle bound gorilla.
> 
> ...


great post


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Both myself and clare dont like it, and its one of the reasons putting me off starting HGH on my next cycle...

.. But then, im also weary about starting Insulin on the same cycle, and that can kill me in under an hour!  *ho hum*

But ronnie does look good, like pete says these guys eat a lot of carbs on the day which after all the dieting if going to have a bad effect on the gut.

If you watch Ronnies DVD "Road to redemption", he looks awsome during his off season, nothing like his competition photos / days.

Its one of those side effects that you wish you will never get, but, if your prone to side effects, you cant get away from.


----------



## pookie69 (Apr 20, 2006)

STUPID NEWBIE QUESTION - what exactly causes a BB'er to get a distented belly?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

insulin/gh/igf lots of food and other drugs mate basically


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

pookie69 said:


> STUPID NEWBIE QUESTION - what exactly causes a BB'er to get a distented belly?


No such thing as a stupid question, just stupid answers - trite, but true.

Distended stomachs are caused by GH (growth hormones). I'll let the others inject some experience in now, but I'll speculate that the dosage is they key to avoiding it.

KS


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

is it caused by doing very heavy dead lifts aswell? or incorrect form whilst doing sit-ups?

if im way off the mark just tell me to shut the fcuk up lol


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Pookie69:

I don't think that was a stupid question at all.

I'd like to know more about it myself just from the biochemistry point of view.

The complexity of the human body is fascinating to me.

I need to go back to my endocrinology books and refresh my memory.

For most body builders who use GH I would say that is the main catalyst for the distended belly.

For those natural body builders that just can get rid of that last bit of fat to see the six pack try this: Power Breathing

Having had 5 children ranging from 7 pounds to 12 pounds at birth, I had to find something to get my tummy flat. 

1. I've worked on my insulin/cortisol/gh balance.

2. I've worked on optimizing my diet and training routine.

3. I do the crunches like everyone else and the weight lifting movements to increase my core strength.

4. I've added power breathing this year as per the article.

Maybe Hackskii and Tatyana can shed more light on how GH causes the belly distension.

I will say that my belly grew while under the stress of cortisol during the 6 month evacuation due to the hurricane. I was beginning to look pregnant without proper cause. 

I am also elated to say that my belly is decreasing very nicely now that I'm back into my MA and weight training, good sleeping habits, eating clean, and keeping the hormones in balance through the afore mentioned elements of a healthy life style.

Here's an interesting article on cortisol.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

lol, just tried the power breathing, look like something out of the film "scanners" but will continue if it helps reign the gut in, cheers peg


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Human growth hormone (hGH), causes growth, including the internal organs, which causes the belly to distend.

I think.

Newbie as well

x

T


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the truth is that there is no proof behind any of the above causing Distention it is all guess work..

Genetics play a huge part in this if it didn't every pro would have distention and they don't also eaing huge amounts of food can play a big part..

don't get me wrong i too believe that substances like GH/IGF-1/Slin do play a part in the distention of stomachs but so do AAS i have proof that for me using high androgens widened my waist as this was one of the changes noticed this yr onstage after a yr without AAS BUT i did use both IGF-1 and GH but not in huge amounts....all this is only my opinion...

if any of you do have proof that any one substance or a combination of these substances causes Distention i would like to see it.....

i don't buy the deadlift theory though as i have performed more deads in the last year than at any other time in my training life and my waist is smaller....mmm go figure...


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth (Aug 3, 2005)

If you look at ronnie coleman in 98 his waist appeared quite small. Then you look at him in 2004.........what a difference. His stomach is much bigger and you can even see it in his head how his jaws etc got considerably bigger. This is obviously down to excess amounts of growth im sure everyone would agree. His diet was probably the same and has been for years and years so I dont think thats part of it at all. The belly is clearly down to HGH.......everything grows when you use GH......muscles AND internal organs. I dont think anyone can 'prove' this but you look at some pros in their early days and then years later theyve blown up 20-30lbs............along with their belly. There was a time when ronnie colemans waist was as small as dexters. If anyone disagrees ill put up a pic.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

seeing as their are muscles all around the midsection it would go without saying that when you are reaching the upper scales of 280+pounds that these will also grow just so they can continue to support the frame.

please tell me how you know for definate this is down to growth?? it is said that dextor uses 20+iu's of GH per day year round where is his distention?? i can name plenty of pro's that have no distention that definatly use large amounts of GH so if ronnies distention is so obvouisly down to GH why are these other pro's not walking around with distention....like i said earlier there is not definate proof it is all a matter of opinion...

and his diet has changed over the yrs i was told this from Brian Dobson who trains with Ronnie at metroflex when i was in texas on business 3 yrs ago....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Jnr Mr Plymouth said:


> If you look at ronnie coleman in 98 his waist appeared quite small. Then you look at him in 2004.........what a difference. His stomach is much bigger and you can even see it in his head how his jaws etc got considerably bigger. This is obviously down to excess amounts of growth im sure everyone would agree. His diet was probably the same and has been for years and years so I dont think thats part of it at all. The belly is clearly down to HGH.......everything grows when you use GH......muscles AND internal organs. I dont think anyone can 'prove' this but you look at some pros in their early days and then years later theyve blown up 20-30lbs............along with their belly. There was a time when ronnie colemans waist was as small as dexters. If anyone disagrees ill put up a pic.


No mate I completly agree, you only have to think about the dosage ronnie must be on to know that ths must have an extreme effect on his body.


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth (Aug 3, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> seeing as their are muscles all around the midsection it would go without saying that when you are reaching the upper scales of 280+pounds that these will also grow just so they can continue to support the frame.
> 
> please tell me how you know for definate this is down to growth?? it is said that dextor uses 20+iu's of GH per day year round where is his distention?? i can name plenty of pro's that have no distention that definatly use large amounts of GH so if ronnies distention is so obvouisly down to GH why are these other pro's not walking around with distention....like i said earlier there is not definate proof it is all a matter of opinion...
> 
> and his diet has changed over the yrs i was told this from Brian Dobson who trains with Ronnie at metroflex when i was in texas on business 3 yrs ago....


Cool you went to metroflex! About the GH........maybe some pros are lucky and some are not so lucky. Dexters organs may not grow and his muscles do.........and maybe ronnies organs do grow along with his muscles. So weve assessed its not to do with deadlifts, im pretty sure it cant be down to diet............(I mean is there really much difference between dexters and ronnies diet apart from a certain number of calories).

Im no expert on GH, far from it. So if its not deadlifts or GH (and drugs) then what causes this gut. Ronnie coleman said in a flex magazine that its because of all the food he eats and when someone told him he wasnt symetrical he said 'well I have a 60" chest that is in proportion to my waist'.

Maybe dexter uses 20ius a day..............maybe ronnie uses 30+.........but I agree with you on the genetics part also.


----------



## Dudex (Sep 6, 2005)

I dont think you can 'definately' say it is anything, if you take account of how long he has trained, how heavy he trains, how much he eats, how much AAS , how much gh etc.. then factor in genetics. Too much there to say its down to one thing especially when others use GH and do not a distended gut.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i never said it was not down to GH i said their is no proof to say it is....

if you think about what you have said above about diet you will see that it could most definatly lead to distention if you are eating 5000/8000cals per day then your stomach will swell just like it shrinks when you diet which you will find out when you diet this yr...



jamiedsmith said:


> No mate I completly agree, you only have to think about the dosage ronnie must be on to know that ths must have an extreme effect on his body.


what a stupid comment Genetics have a huge part to play in bodybuilding along with drugs so being huge does not necassarily come with huge amounts of Gear i am sure most of us that have competed at british level will know guys who have and do use 5g+ but they are not as big as ronnie....

i have used Dextor as an example but you can use alot of other pro's aswell on both sides of the argument what i am trying to say is that not one thing is unique about the guys who have distention over the guys that don't

they all use AAS/GH/IGF/Slin

they all eat alot of Cals in the off season

They all perform basic lifting movements (deadlifts, squats) so why don't all pro's have distenton if some one can answer this question i would be a happy man......

but like i said fellas we are all guessing what causes it....


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth (Aug 3, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> they all use AAS/GH/IGF/Slin
> 
> they all eat alot of Cals in the off season
> 
> ...


genetics....

What gets to me is all the pros do the same thing (as you mentioned above) but pros like dexter slag ronnie coleman off saying about his gut. Interesting topic....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not really mate slagging off a competitor is human nature at a certain level in any sport...


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Jnr Mr Plymouth said:


> everything grows when you use GH......muscles AND internal organs. .


Another stupid question then

So from this statement, the heart would grow too,Right??? Isnt that rather dangerous :crazy:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Jnr Mr Plymouth said:


> genetics....
> 
> What gets to me is all the pros do the same thing (as you mentioned above) but pros like dexter slag ronnie coleman off saying about his gut. Interesting topic....


There is that thing that mesomorphs (perfect BBers, perfect mesomorphs are known as genetic freaks) have the 'rounded belly' look.

There is also that body type division of apples (fat around mid section), pears (like the big bums), and a few new ones in this like chilis or something.

So it may be largely due to genetics. AND maybe some bloating as well.

But that is a pretty big belly in those pics, AND he got it flat again, that is what is impressive IMO.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> what a stupid comment Genetics have a huge part to play in bodybuilding along with drugs so being huge does not necassarily come with huge amounts of Gear i am sure most of us that have competed at british level will know guys who have and do use 5g+ but they are not as big as ronnie....


Think I hit a nerve, not a stupid comment you have just taken it in the wrong way. Not saying that you have to be on huge amounts of gear to be big or that if you take 5g+ you will be. Of course genetics play a part as with every other sport.

I will elaborate - and it is a valid comment, there are very few guys around or were around in the past that are as big as Ronnie. This in mind anything that he or competitors do to gain advantage over the rest are probably done for the first time so who knows what effect they will have? They are pioneers, be it in the gear they take or the food they eat or the exercises they do.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

i honestly think the main cause is the amount of food you have to eat to stay at that sort of weight...

300lbs at say 10% bf - thats a hell of a lot of food!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

purely on a powerlifting outlook, when going for 1RM's on for instance deadlifts/squats, your taught to breath out into the belt. it tightens up the midsection, allowing you have more core stabiltiy, and giving you more of a blast in the hole.

i freind of mine had been powerlifting for a good few years, last year dieted down for a BBing show and still had a 'pot belly' and was instructed by his coach to immediately stop squatting/deadlifting and sustitute the excercises.

i myself have a larger-than-it-used-to-be belly, yes i am heavier, if anything id say im about the same BF% maybe 1-2% higher. and from constantly doing squat/deadlifts in this past 2 years, my upper-mid section has grown. and my lower back is thicker.

so i think the comment on deadlift/squats attributing is valid


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Think I hit a nerve, not a stupid comment you have just taken it in the wrong way. Not saying that you have to be on huge amounts of gear to be big or that if you take 5g+ you will be. Of course genetics play a part as with every other sport.
> 
> I will elaborate - and it is a valid comment, there are very few guys around or were around in the past that are as big as Ronnie. This in mind anything that he or competitors do to gain advantage over the rest are probably done for the first time so who knows what effect they will have? They are pioneers, be it in the gear they take or the food they eat or the exercises they do.


why do you think you hit a nerve ??

please name the guys who are around that onstage are as big as ronnie i can think of 2 Gunther and Quincy taylo but i cannot seem to recall any one in the past being shredded onstage at 280+....

but you clearly stated that it was mainly down to massive amounts of drugs but now you are agreeing with me and that is the main factor is genetics....

the thing about all of this is that people get all shocked when they see this distention but we all want to be big and have huge muscles just by the fact that some do get distention and some don't and looking into the fact that their is not one deciding factor it would be fair to say that all of us that eat big, train with basics and use AAS/Slin GH and IGF run the risk of getting distention.....it is not a problem with huge 250lb+guys look at Sheridon he has terrible distention....


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

I dont know why im getting involved but here goes.Froma personal stand point most pro's have a little bit of gut ,gustavo baddell when he relaxes his gut is nearly as big as mr colman,art atwood gut .As mr colman is so damn big his gut is obviously going to stand out more like a skinny dude with a beer belly but in his case he is just massive.This is boring ive said it before but as a natural i do sometimes feel sorry for people who chose to take drugs.Reason being that for example colman is a pro but he still has to lift weights train diet etc but his gut is always mentioned,yet some short fat dude who's taken gear doesnt get the same amount of flack colman gets.For me its not all about size(specially being natural) but how many people on this forrum can say I train to ONLY get ripped (not many)Colman is doing what he has to to win.Now more to the point the gut is to do with the individual and how his body react if not everyone would look the same and before anybody says well colman uses more blahblah obviously as he is 280-300 on stage,if everybody who takes drugs thought they could get away with taken loads and still being in shape and able to diet and get in condition they would HENCE it is down to the individual.Ps mr scarborough any chance of you giving me an honest opinion on how bad I look as i have 6 weeks to go.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

i'm not exaclty as informed as other on this subject but surely if you do more work on any muscle group they grow i know the whole low reps high weight an all dat bt i mean if your doin lifts that involve using you abs(as a stabaliser) and doin sit-ups or crunches then surely your mid section will get bigger eventually? am i wrong? but maybe that's why people end up with distended bellies due the years of lifting (and obvioulsy genetics) i mean most people with beer guts only develop 1 after years and years of drinking you don't get a beer gut after 1 night out! maybe thats the cause?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ed have you mailed me the pics??


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Ed have you mailed me the pics??


Yep several times and there are pics of me under the section where people post pictures.If i have some at home I will email them to you.Is your address please don't post my addy up on the forum ed...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea i don't use that mail addy any more use the one in my profile


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i remember reading somewhere that on the day of a contest body builders take a lot of something to help with their pumps and look better on stage

cant remember what it was but could this be the cause of the distension?

sorry the comment is not exactly what i mean but hopefully some-one will know what i mean...pscarb????


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Im rubbish can find your email address can you email it to me *******or check king 1 pics on the 16/4/06


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> why do you think you hit a nerve ??
> 
> please name the guys who are around that onstage are as big as ronnie i can think of 2 Gunther and Quincy taylo but i cannot seem to recall any one in the past being shredded onstage at 280+....
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree with that, both Drugs and genetics are contributory. Which one is more contributory no-one knows as I stated before these guys are pioneers and this is impossible to gauge as comparisons are not available. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

Interesting thread though better than discussing who wears white socks or if you cry a lot  <o></o>


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

bad idea to leave number on here lol, get pranked


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Carlos901 said:


> bad idea to leave number on here lol, get pranked


agree this is why i edited it from your first post...i will look at your pics and post on the thread..


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

King, Please put some spaces between your sentences,like leave some lines, makes it easier to read.

x

T


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

:gun:



Tatyana said:


> King, Please put some spaces between your sentences,like leave some lines, makes it easier to read.
> 
> x
> 
> T


 Sometimes the fingers start moving and touching those keys and all punctuation etc goes out of the frame but at least ive nearly stopped typing in capitals.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

No big King,

I just would like to read what you have to say, and I like things to be as easy as possible

x

x

x

T

Actually, that goes for all of us, I think this has been mentioned before


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

They look fat with muscles in my opinion.

How they can look in the mirror and think my belly looks good is beyond me, and it just looks like they have "beer bellies" ...

yuk


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

sarahwilliams said:


> They look fat with muscles in my opinion.
> 
> How they can look in the mirror and think my belly looks good is beyond me, and it just looks like they have "beer bellies" ...
> 
> yuk


I agree.

Look at Frank Zane, Sergio etc.

That's what a body should look like.

Your stomach is meant to be smaller than your chest.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

and on 99% of bodybuilders it is ...


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth (Aug 3, 2005)

roadwarrior said:


> I agree.
> 
> Look at Frank Zane, Sergio etc.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm.......most of the guys on the olympia stage have 55"+ chests, ronnie colemans is 60". I dno how you got the idea their waists are bigger than this?!


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

He said your stomach should be smaller than your chest not larger. I think you maybe read the post wrong.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sarahwilliams said:


> He said your stomach should be smaller than your chest not larger. I think you maybe read the post wrong.


yes we read it correctly....if you can please name one Bodybuilder that has *not* got a stomach that is smaller than his chest i would appreciate it....

distention does not mean the girth of the stomach is larger than the chest girth....


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

There is alot of debate here about "The gut", most ppl have a valid point.

But again if you consider what the population wants the sport is WAY off.

Most females HATE the look, most guys dont like it, and even the normal BB's dont want it.

I mean Coleman is *8* times champ. Do you really think he has the best built male body on the planet???

And again I realise Coleman is the on coming under fire here, but that is because he is champ...............


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> yes we read it correctly....if you can please name one Bodybuilder that has *not* got a stomach that is smaller than his chest i would appreciate it....




Ronnie Coleman for one.



Pscarb said:


> ....distention does not mean the girth of the stomach is larger than the chest girth....


Not arguing on that just saying your stomach is meant to be smaller than your chest and on Ronnie Coleman it's not. That's unless he holds it in. 

Here's a pic of Frank Zane. You'll be pushed to find a more pleasing, asthetic body.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in your opinion that is .....Dextor has a better physique so as Dugdale, Ronnie Rockel, Chris Cormeir (when he is on) there are plenty of ashetic physiques out there but you seem to want to focus on the past and not the present unfortunatly Bodybuilding has moved on and i for one say that it is for the best..

the chest is measured just like the waist and ronnies stomach is not bigger than his chest.....have you ever competed??

if you have you will realise that because you are out of breath you do push your stomach out as your trying to catch your breath i did the same last weekend at my show as i was knackered after the posedown this does not mean your stomach is bigger than your chest it means your breathing out....

so have you thought that in the pic above ronnie is pushing his stomach out??there is a big diffrence over relaxing your stomach...i am sure there are loads of pics of ronnie with a flat stomach ....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

del_h said:


> I mean Coleman is *8* times champ. Do you really think he has the best built male body on the planet???
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

I can't make my stomach push out further than my chest no matter how I try.

Yes I have competed (see my avatar).


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

Maybe I got it wrong, but I thought when using forums such as this everyone was entitled to their own opinion.

Its a shame when some people do not agree with others they start throwing insults around, instead of sticking to the subject title and acknowledging that we all have different views, but that doesn't make any of our views better than anothers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so when you have been onstage after a posedown your stomach stays in and tight when you are gasping for air....if so then you are one very gifted man and the only competitor that i know who can...

what shows have you done??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sarahwilliams said:


> Maybe I got it wrong, but I thought when using forums such as this everyone was entitled to their own opinion.
> 
> Its a shame when some people do not agree with others they start throwing insults around, instead of sticking to the subject title and acknowledging that we all have different views, but that doesn't make any of our views better than anothers.


we do all have our own opinions.....

Sarah can you please point out where there has been any insults??


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> so when you have been onstage after a posedown your stomach stays in and tight when you are gasping for air....if so then you are one very gifted man and the only competitor that i know who can...
> 
> what shows have you done??


Mr Wales (WPF, NABBA and WABBA).

Mr West Counties (twice)

Mr Britain (secondary) NABBA.

This was back in the days when there had to be a double line up, on stage, due to the amount of competitors. Bodybuilding was really popular back in the early 90's!

I will still like to state that I am incapable in making my stomach stick out no matter how much I try.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

This picture is of Ronnie Coleman on stage at the 2005 Olympia. Looks like a

V- Taper to me...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

roadwarrior said:


> Mr Wales (WPF, NABBA and WABBA).
> 
> Mr West Counties (twice)
> 
> ...


well done on your victories at these shows and the ability to have a tight midsection come posedown time...

bodybuilding is still a popular sport ....


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok so how did he make his tummy flat again?

Just cause my abs SUCK and that is what sticks out the most on me!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Blah blah COLMAN IS THE BEST thats what the judges have said there isnt a pro or person who has stepped on stage and at one point their gut has stuck out.Paul im one of those skinny under 200pound well about 180(just under)i got a 29inch waist and even when practicing posing my belly sticks out when breathing AND I KNOW I AINT FAT OR GOT A DISTENDED GUT.iM NOT AGREEING WITH ANYONE I HATE THE WAY COLMAN LOOKS but he is no worse than anybody else GUSTAVO BADELLE(however its spelt);his gut is just as big and he is smaller than colman.The question is when colman was smaller he got nowhere so he is only doing what the judges want;he is a sportman and his aim to win.If my fat ass could lose 12pounds real quickly naturally and look greatwith no effort my life would be easy and dieting would be REAL EASY BUT it isnt so as a natural i have to work at it the same way colman has to work at what he does and he isnt the only one with the gut.To me I think that if jay cutler was champ there would less moaning about guts even though he definatley has a gut its just that colman isnt popular as a person so a big deal is made of it.Me being OK is poor I think i will take a year out and develope a completly different body(well try naturally) and do west britain


----------



## bwl (Mar 9, 2006)

mg: had better not post my pics yet then !!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

the more i look at Frank Zane, the more he looks like Dustin Hoffman


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> What I want to know is how he got his gut flat again for Olympia this past year!


ive not read the replies...appologies if i repeat someone

he may do pilates.....a mate of mine is a ifbb pro.....i am always calling him to suck it up b ut he has been doing pilates this year and can now vacume is stomach!!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

sarahwilliams said:


> They look fat with muscles in my opinion.
> 
> How they can look in the mirror and think my belly looks good is beyond me, and it just looks like they have "beer bellies" ...
> 
> yuk


yes you are correct

some can put it down to bad posture though....i think not all are gh guts

take mine for instance, if i pose badly i look fat, with abs lol

but i can get it right, see below

99% of normal non bb'ing men and women suffer from this and all they need do is stand up straight


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

That's some impressive "sucking in"


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Damn, looking good in those pics Jimmy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea from the neck down...


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

very impressed by your pics jimmy mate

i can see the difference in the pics but how was this done? i dont mean diet

wise i mean like posture wise what are you doing different in them my

stomach is like yours (1st pic) i know mine isnt helped by the layer of excess

fat that i have but my shape is the same

i plan on competing next year so this info would be very usefull mate

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

those pics of Jimmy i believe are only days apart this goes with what he has said about posture and the way we all stand...


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

how could i learn this posture psc?

would some body have to psysically show me or is the method wriiten down somewhere?

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i believe it is a pilates technique


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Jimmy,

I have had some yoga in my workout, but have let it slide a bit.

I think I will put in one yoga or pilates class again.

I had been thinking of that but thought it was just tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo granola crunchy tree hugging hippy thing again.

x

x

x

T


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i believe it is a pilates technique


thanks


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

BIG-UNC said:


> how could i learn this posture psc?
> 
> would some body have to psysically show me or is the method wriiten down somewhere?
> 
> cheers


pilates is something best learned in a class but to sum it up...

stand with you head straight as if you have a book balanced on top- of it

bring your shoulders up, roll them back, lower them down....your arms should be at your side with your middle finger in the centre of the side of your leg

tilt your hips all the way forward, then back, then in the middle....the middle is the correct position

stand with your feet shoulder width, and the knees slightly bent (not locked backwards)

if you look side on in a mirror, your ears/shoulders/hips and knees should form a perfect vertical line

*important bit

imagine you are bringing your navel backwards and then up

this may feel simillar to tensing or pulling your testes up with your stomach muscles

dont breathe through your stomach...rather imagine your lungs are like bellows and breathe ssideways through your lungs/chest

as said above.....its hard to explain....pilates lessons are the best thing to get it right

also core excersizes are vital for correct posture


----------



## Paul C1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

pilates- is that anything to do with flying planes?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Distended stomachs are down to alot of things imo.

I have had bad stomach problems before but with me i was a digestion thing. I use HGH, IGF and Slin fairly regular and i would say more than those that the amount of food i eat is more of a contribution than the drugs i take.

I can have a totaly flat stomach when i wake up then after 2 meals its totaly bloated.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

robdog said:


> I can have a totaly flat stomach when i wake up then after 2 meals its totaly bloated.


almost every morning when i wake my stomach is flat and there is a hint of Abs, but as rob says by lunchtime normal service resumes.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

John said:


> almost every morning when i wake my stomach is flat and there is a hint of Abs,.


yeah course there is fatty :crazy: :blowme:


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

DB said:


> yeah course there is fatty :crazy: :blowme:


If you ever start to gain real size and get over 10% bf you will realise this, instead of living like a pipe cleaner without fur, year round  right back  , oh and your last post was nothing short of :spammer: .


----------



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont know squat aboyut BB , but the one picture i did take for this web site had me as worked as some of my regular work outs .

Posing up is hard chit.

Kudos to you all BB Blingers


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Why is it colman that gets slated what about cutler and co. Seen a few "naturals" with a gut and abs when relaxed.Id say the gut factor varies on the person


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

i challenge anyone to stand up and relax and not have a distebded belly - its more about posture.

imo in bodybuilders its down to heavy carb ups, relaxing between poses and gentic shape. which i think include the lenght of torso and rib cage/diaphram shape. amongst others.

i know people that have never used gh/slin/igf and have distension.

as with every person on the planet each is individual in his/her make up -so to try and give a single cause for distension is impossible.


----------



## Mr_U (Apr 23, 2008)

i definitely hate the big guts that seem to be running rampant in bodybuilding these days.


----------



## JonT (Sep 1, 2008)

Could be the use of growth hormone causing the intestines and other internal organs to grow. Or it could be just from thew sheer volume of food guys the size of Ronnie Coleman consume. I dont think anyone knows for definate.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i hate the look and i think they should be marked down for it.

growth belly aint nice.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Is it from injecting subq or just stomach muscle growing too much?


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

supposedly from prolonged use of gh, igf and slin, also 'breathing down' with belt during heavy sets and massive amounts of food of course - all i know, and that tad old knowledge

dave palumbo and greg kovacs are prime examples (in more advanced stages limb muscles shrink while trunk keeps growing), wish they would speak more on the topic


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

and its basically enlarged organs and visceral fat

cortisol plays major role in the process

someone should start some good informative thread on this anyway


----------



## gfam64 (Nov 9, 2008)

why cant I see the pics??


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

These days most BB are most likely on HGH and insulin these days along with steroids. Yet they dont all have the problem? Why......

And how many keep it after giving up the sports and toning down?


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

dunno mate, prolly something about doses, lenht of use and some other factors, i wish to know meself

as you can see in recent vid posted dave looks pretty crap, even tho still huge and ripped, once you have it it wont get better

best thread i ever fond on this http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=26737.msg407888


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

its obviously related to "something" that has changed in the past 10/15 years.the term didnt exist in the 90s, im sure., it definately didnt in the 80s , so what has changed? the training is the same,so the only other variable is drug use.Sure genetic factors, will ensure that some get it and some dont. we all respond differently to drugs.i think it looks awful, then again i think 90% of these freaks look like ****.Ive seen many more pleasing builds on this site, let alone at the olympia.Im tired of the hypercritical stance that most of these champs take, at least if they admitted that they use HUGE doses of drugs, i may respect them, they dont, they enter into practices that they are ashamed off. They use pseudo science, via the comics, to influence the young and gullable, albeit for wages.Ive no time for any of them frankly.Modern BB in down the pan, it will stay there until the judging criteria is moved from size being the overwhealming factor.Bring back the athestics, of zane, gaspari, labrada.when physiques such as these can compete with coleman and cutler, then it may regain some of the popularity of the last 30 years.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i personally dont want to see another zane win the olympia.

nor do i want to see another 2004 ronnie win an olympia

i'm happy with the way the judging is going now and guys like dexter, freeman, victor getting a look in.

i've read that its more to do with the insulin rather than GH

i've read this before an provides a good read

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=595


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah agree with you to a certain degree essex boy but you say modern bodybuilding is down the pan i cant agree with that after all the demand from the fans and what they want to see has steered modern bodybuilding into forcing pros to look that big so that they may make a living from the sport. of course some people dont like the freakish look but in the same breath they are strangly facinated by it which in turn makes them a crowd draw and a pleaser - more fans more ticket sales- more money. there is a shift into asthetics- dexter one the olympia and the guy is very pleasing to look at, phil heath as well with the drugs we can get now i think we will never see bodybuilding as it was 30 years ago too much has passed- nutrition advances, supplement advance and of course drugs.

we are talking about a non mainstream sport here which will never be accepted by large sporting feds and will never be an olympic sport so there will never be conformity- they only time there will is when joe publi want to see the zane type physiques and they are the drivers- supply= demand

look how people respect and admire the beasts on this board stuart core- daz ball etc fair enough they do not have gh guts but can you see that size does matter and there is afine balance between this and a gh gut.

you make some good points so reps bud


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

here's a shakey vid of desmond miller

a huge gut..offseason or not, it looks like he swallowed a swiss exercise ball


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I actually quite like the look, I think it makes a physique look more POWERFULL

As long as when they tense the abs are there..

Reminds me of a big lumbering powerful gorilla


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I actually quite like the look, I think it makes a physique look more POWERFULL
> 
> As long as when they tense the abs are there..
> 
> Reminds me of a big lumbering powerful gorilla


 Agreed, the body is massive so the stomach should also be massive:thumbup1:


----------



## ra07212 (Jul 1, 2008)

is there any way to reduce a distended gut?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

ra07212 said:


> is there any way to reduce a distended gut?


Ronnie claimed that wearing his lifting belt throughout his entire workout helped to make his waist tighter, but I'm unsure as to whether it has any significant effect.

Perhaps selecting different carbs to carb up with would help. Until we know exactly what's causing it we're not gonna know how to reduce it.

Is your gut distended?


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

DB said:


> na dont liek it personally i dont think anyone will
> 
> but then there are fukin huge theses day so do u want mass monsters of *symetrical guys*?
> 
> the place wouldnt be the same without them to be honest


Like Arnie... Nuff said :thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Oooooh are we starting the debate again? lol

I personally think that if a distended gut is necessary to achieve Ronnie's development, then I'll happily accept it. Doesn't matter how big Ronnie's gut got, it could have been twice the size; he was still the best competitor on that stage and no one even came close at his peak IMO.


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

This is a really interesting post... hope I can shed some light for some of you... If you pick up a medical A&P text that is detailed and updated, you will find an organ known as the greater and lesser omentum, (I won't go through all the technical mumbo) that is located under the abdominal wall, and attaches to the stomach, colon and the liver. This organ is primarily composed of fat tissue with a cover of what is called peritoneum.

This organ serves as a sort of filter and deposit for excess fat that is consumed (saturated fat). As such this organ is able to grow larger in relation to fat consumption independently of subcutaneous fat deposit. As this organ grows larger it creates a round belly and pushes against the abdominal muscle creating a hard or extended belly (EB).

If you look on any BB stage you will no doubt see many guys who when relaxed still have a six pack, but an extended round belly. Typically most BB's will only diet down for a period of 12 weeks, allowing enough time to adequately shed subcutaneous BF, but not sufficient time to shrink back down the omentum (which can be done by the way).

For example after the new IFBB regulations of EB, Ronnie Coleman came in that year with a flatter stomach. On top of better abdominal control, he stayed in a contest diet mode all year round and ate less over all food (including saturated fat).

Now my opinion. I think its fairly obvious. The protruding ripped belly is not in my opinion an asthetically pleasing look. I am surprised if anyone really thinks it is.

One additional problem is even with the information I have and we all have its difficult to say with absolute certainty that growth does not in some way impact the size of the gut mainly because such research would be unethical. This has always been the problem with bodybuilding. We simply do not know all the answers. We do not know the long term consequences. We will never know because for all of the anectodal evidence that the bodybuilding community has produced it lacks the rigour of legitimate scientific methods and long term studies.

I hope that some of you found that informative!


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Oooooh are we starting the debate again? lol
> 
> I personally think that if a distended gut is necessary to achieve Ronnie's development, then I'll happily accept it. Doesn't matter how big Ronnie's gut got, it could have been twice the size; he was still the best competitor on that stage and no one even came close at his peak IMO.


:laugh: U like what U like!


----------



## ra07212 (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't have a distended gut. I've only been training for a year or so, noticed that my stomach does stick out a little but, friend of mine said that its due to my Transversus abdominis muscles being weak and said vacuum exercises would sort it out.

found the topic an interesting read.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

ra07212 said:


> I don't have a distended gut. I've only been training for a year or so, noticed that my stomach does stick out a little but, friend of mine said that its due to my Transversus abdominis muscles being weak and said vacuum exercises would sort it out.
> 
> found the topic an interesting read.


I dunno. If you're sure it's not fat, it's probably due to being bloated or something like that. You might just have an intolerance to certain carbs.


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

ra the lower abs that you are referring to would not give u a DB however training it will make your lower abs look much better... i suggest hanging leg raises for that... good luck!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

great white mentioned Hgh, and i have heard that it causes this problem also, and thickening of the skin niether of which would you want come competition time.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

US2UK said:


> ra the lower abs that you are referring to would not give u a DB however training it will make your lower abs look much better... i suggest hanging leg raises for that... good luck!


Good 2 posts on this page, repped you, very informative mate.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

from a logical standpoint, if you increase the size of your body all over. then the midsection will follow suit. its inevitable


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Good 2 posts on this page, repped you, very informative mate.


Thanks TF... I wish we could have all the answers for the questions we are all looking for.. its certainly would make our lives and our bodies better! :thumb:


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

shauno said:


> from a logical standpoint, if you increase the size of your body all over. then the midsection will follow suit. its inevitable


Shauno... perhaps it seems like the next logical step... in a chain of events.. but as you probably know there are many things in the body that would seem to be logical but are not...for instance you know how many people think its logical that by eating only once or twice a day they will be able to lose weight... when in fact those of us in the bodybuilding world know that this is not true and your body holds on to food if you eat like this because it thinks its starving... hence the body has just acted couterintuitively... there are many things that counterinuitive in the body... and that being said there are alot of reasons why your assumption is incorrect... but that is not to say i do not follow the logic you presented... i wish the body always responded logically but unfortunately for us they don't...


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

yes fair enough mate but when i see the big bellies i think its more proportional tpo being 220lb+in condition than anything.

the abs will grow surely.

i understand its not a desired look though


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

US2UK said:


> Shauno... perhaps it seems like the next logical step... in a chain of events.. but as you probably know there are many things in the body that would seem to be logical but are not...for instance you know how many people think its logical that by eating only once or twice a day they will be able to lose weight... when in fact those of us in the bodybuilding world know that this is not true and your body holds on to food if you eat like this because it thinks its starving... hence the body has just acted couterintuitively... there are many things that counterinuitive in the body... and that being said there are alot of reasons why your assumption is incorrect... but that is not to say i do not follow the logic you presented... i wish the body always responded logically but unfortunately for us they don't...


Fact is, pretty much all the mass monsters have/ had wide waists. Dorian's waist was significantly wider than Shawn Ray or Levrone when they were in the top 3 (1994 I believe, maybe 93), but he had so much extra mass that it was just accepted. You're never gonna get a 300lb competitor with a 30" waist.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I dunno. If you're sure it's not fat, it's probably due to being bloated or something like that. You might just have an intolerance to certain carbs.


How can you find this out?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

I get stomach distension when i eat too many carbs, during carb up and for part of my contest i had bad stomach distension. There are many factors and i think people are just being harsh on the elite physiques. Have to agree with the point about internal fat also this is obviously going to be a factor.....


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Con said:


> I get stomach distension when i eat too many carbs, during carb up and for part of my contest i had bad stomach distension. There are many factors and i think people are just being harsh on the elite physiques. Have to agree with the point about internal fat also this is obviously going to be a factor.....


The avy is sick mate, did i comment on your latest pics, or did i ask u where they were and u never replied!!??


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Fact is, pretty much all the mass monsters have/ had wide waists. Dorian's waist was significantly wider than Shawn Ray or Levrone when they were in the top 3 (1994 I believe, maybe 93), but he had so much extra mass that it was just accepted. You're never gonna get a 300lb competitor with a 30" waist.


POint well taken but there is certainly a difference between a thick waist and a DB? I think you would have to agree with that? no


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

US2UK said:


> POint well taken but there is certainly a difference between a thick waist and a DB? I think you would have to agree with that? no


Oh absolutely. I didn't read your whole post (was fairly long) so apologies. Yeah a think waist naturally comes with obscene amounts of mass in most cases, usually due to development of the obliques I think. A distended belly, as has been pointed out, doesn't happen in all cases. Jay Cutler doesn't have one, Markus Ruhl doesn't have one, Zack Khan doesn't have one, Stuart Core doesn't have one. These are all very big guys. Then you have Ronnie Coleman, JPF, Daz Ball etc who all do have them, so it's not a universal thing. Bloating from carbs, the use of various drugs, internal fat etc probably all interact to play a roll. I think the bloating from food is probs the most common factor though, but that's just speculation.


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

alas... yes I think that you are correct... if you read that long post I get right to the heart of the DB debate and explain why and how it happens if throwing in there some anatomy info regarding the specific organ responsible for DB and how and why people like Ronnie have been able to change their DB after IFBB rule changes... i think if you get past the fact that there are alot of words you will enjoy it! Cheers Mate!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I hate the look, it is not needed.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i have upped my carbs and lets say i look like i have swallowed a beach ball and the person who inflated it!

its going down day by day but i react badly to carbs


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i have upped my carbs and lets say i look like i have swallowed a beach ball and the person who inflated it!
> 
> its going down day by day but i react badly to carbs


Probiotics and digestive enzymes helped me a lot. Carbups on CKD were painful at times prior to supplementing.


----------



## Sarcoplasm (Oct 3, 2009)

The distended belly is the bane of modern bodybuilding.


----------



## killermike (Sep 14, 2009)

US2UK said:


> POint well taken but there is certainly a difference between a thick waist and a DB? I think you would have to agree with that? no


Hey man, do you mean DB as in distented belly or a daz Ball? ha ha ha


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Sarcoplasm said:


> The distended belly is the bane of modern bodybuilding.


Great bump man! :lol:



killermike said:


> Hey man, do you mean DB as in distented belly or a daz Ball? ha ha ha


Dude it's the same thing. Daz Ball is a distended belly:


----------



## the_game (Sep 28, 2009)

That gut is serious!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

the_game said:


> That gut is serious!


One of the worst I've seen. Ruins his physique IMO.


----------



## the_game (Sep 28, 2009)

You're right! His waist is too wide and thick, probably down to the amount of GH he is on. People dont realise that by taking large amounts of GH, it also increases the size of your internal organs so it doesn't even matter if he has 1% bodyfat, he will always have that large distended stomach because of how long he has been hammering the GH for.

For a professional bodybuilder, it does look quite horrendous


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

the_game said:


> You're right! His waist is too wide and thick, probably down to the amount of GH he is on. People dont realise that by taking large amounts of GH, it also increases the size of your internal organs so it doesn't even matter if he has 1% bodyfat, he will always have that large distended stomach because of how long he has been hammering the GH for.
> 
> For a professional bodybuilder, it does look quite horrendous


TBF mate, this whole thread is discussing exactly what causes the distended belly, and IIRC no one has been able to provide any evidence that it is caused by GH. If you have any references to studies or any other significant evidence that backs up your statement then I'd be happy to read it, but I imagine it comes from looking around bodybuilding forums.

Hope you don't mind me pulling you up on that. We're in firm agreement that it ruins his physique though.

Oh, and btw he's not a pro. Daz seems like a great person, but I doubt he can win a pro card if his gut's like that on the day. Even if he is able to win one some day, he'll never place in a pro show looking like that.


----------



## the_game (Sep 28, 2009)

No I dont mind at all, thats cool!

No genuine proof but there are some articles that state it 'can enlarge the internal organs'. Seems like a plausible explanation but still, it could be down to genetics!

Yeah I know he's no pro, i just meant a guy who competes so often and is now sponsored by 'MuscleTalk' should be more concious of his gut.

Who knows though, depending on how Zack, Alvin, Stuart look this year, maybe he will walk away with another heavyweight win under his belt, although I must admit, I am hoping Zack gets the pro card this year


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

the_game said:


> No I dont mind at all, thats cool!
> 
> No genuine proof but there are some articles that state it 'can enlarge the internal organs'. Seems like a plausible explanation but still, it could be down to genetics!
> 
> ...


I think most people are mate, lets hope he can do it! The gut seems to come with the territory with a lot of the big guys, but then it doesn't with others, so there must be a genetic element. It is weird how the guys on MT seem to be oblivious to the gut, or when it's mentioned it's just played down. Lets see what Zack can do anyway...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a distended belly, and i havent took any GH :confused1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

There is a guy in my gym. Looks awesome year round very lean and big. I went to watch him in a local comp and i swear all the diet did was lose all of his muscle in every body part besides his stomach. At about 5ft8 and in the heavy weight class it looked like his arms were about 17 inches while his stomach must have been 50 inches around.....REVOLTING.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

he should take up turkish belly dancing!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Is it slin / HGH / IGF that causes this?

Looks daft and detracts from the symetry


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Not really sure why this thread said I posted here only last night when i didnt.


----------

